# Nerve Center Programming



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is a vid I made to help people set up and program the Nerve Center prop controller.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

I've got a Nerve Center in the box on the shelf that I haven't touched yet. 

I will now, thanks!


----------

